# Recommendations wanted



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

*suggestions wanted*

thinking about getting in to selling some aquatic plants and getting a website to do so. if anybody has done this or is doing it please respond with anything helpful. thank you*c/p*


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

the-planted-emporium


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I would think it would be much easier to grow "what grows good for you" and list it here.Many people jump on plants from members here.
If you set up a site and plan to sell "big time" you'll have to have alot of plants and many kinds(along with what it takes to keep them all{growing}).
Offering what you do best with takes way less effort.Just my opinion.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How much do you know about aquatic plants? Plan to grow in tanks or emersed? What type of ferts do you plan to use? Do you have CO2? Some plants require it. Have you ever shipped plants before? What type of lights do you have? I could think of a ton of questions.

IMO, a website would be sort of a waste. I have bought hundreds of plants online but have only ever gone to one site that only sold plants and after that one time swore I would never do it again. Plants are too readily available from fellow-aquarists that will undersell you in a heartbeat. Go to TPT or APC and see how much is for sell and how cheap most of it is. Now...if you also wanted to sell on those sites...that may be the way to go. Just my feeling though.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Selling your surplus from tanks works reasonably well (I do it here, although need to get used to shipping in cold weather). Growing plants with the intent of making a good income from it doesn't work so well. I know one person who does it, but he ends up acting as a wholesaler most of the time and doesn't actually grow most of his plants. He was also more or less handed the equipment from someone who was retiring.

Something else to weigh is that, most aquatic plants grow much faster emersed. The downside to this is that the plant must shed its leaves and convert, fouling up the tank of the purchaser. I strongly prefer to buy my plants already in submerged growth, but this is harder as a seller if you want to work on a large scale.


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

i'am not real'y looking to make a lot of money more like a hobby that i might be able to make a couple bucks with. and i would be growing them in tanks yes i have shipped plants before.thanks for the advice on the website i will scratch that. at the moment i do not have co2 injection so the plants will have to deal with liquid ferts and root tabs


----------



## 20gallonplanted (Oct 28, 2013)

and i use almost the whole seachem line lol


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

In order to provide any real amount of plants for anyone to buy you would need to go to high light, CO2, and dosing dry ferts daily. Not to say you couldn't at a lower level on all those, but you will wait and wait for those plants to grow. Most of my stem plants grow at least 3" per week and some will grow faster, but I have all of the things I mentioned. It will also help them to propagate quicker.


----------

